# Where buy 1/2" collet DeWalt 621?



## charleyb (May 25, 2009)

I bought a used DeWalt 621, but it only came with a 1/4" collet. I'm having a hard time finding a 1/2" collet online, although ToolKing apparently has it for $24, plus $11 shipping (ouch).

Where do you get your collets?

It looks like a good router, and is reviewed well, but this used one is really beat to death. The guy said it wasn't used much, but apparently rolled around in the back of his truck (looks like for a while). I wanted the dust extractor, which is present, but the part to attach to the hose is ripped off. Bummer (really wanted that).

I just built a router table for the DeWalt 621 with a foot pedal to raise/lower the bit, which seems to work pretty well (since this is a plunge router). I bought the router collet extension from MLCS, but I can't put it in because I need the 1/2" collet. ;-))

I paid $100 for the beat-to-death router, then built a table, and it really hurts to think I need to fork over another $40 for a simple 1/2" collet (including shipping). Should I just pay the $40?


----------



## radios (Sep 30, 2009)

how about a dewalt service center near you, you'd save shipping costs, i remember on the sears service center website it says they can get any part for any tool, maybe try your local sears service center.


----------



## charleyb (May 25, 2009)

Cool! Thanks! (I'll look to the Sears Service Center...)

--charley


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

I recently ordered some parts from this place. Got great fast service too. 

Advanced Search : eReplacementParts.com


----------



## Twill57 (Jun 8, 2009)

Your can always go to DeWalt ServiceNet DeWALT ServiceNET - Official Online Store for DeWALT, Porter Cable, Delta, and Black and Decker Parts


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

Twill57 said:


> Your can always go to DeWalt ServiceNet DeWALT ServiceNET - Official Online Store for DeWALT, Porter Cable, Delta, and Black and Decker Parts


I also had to order a 1/2" router collet for the dw621 this was the place I got mine..


----------

